# 09 Roubaix creaking sound



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

My Roubaix make a loud creaking sound when I go over large bumps in the road. It is fine over normal roads and small bumps. I believe it is coming from the Pave seat post, has anybody else had ths problem.


----------



## Homenetman (Feb 13, 2008)

I also get a creak occasionally from my new Tarmac Elite - also seems like it could be from the seat post. Is it possible it's the Zertz insert?


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats what I think, I was hoping somebody would now.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

dom3333 said:


> My Roubaix make a loud creaking sound when I go over large bumps in the road. It is fine over normal roads and small bumps. I believe it is coming from the Pave seat post, has anybody else had ths problem.


Get some carbon "lube" on that post asap.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stratmosphere said:


> Get some carbon "lube" on that post asap.


Here's one option:
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Lubricants

Of course, if the saddle is the culprit lubing the post won't help, but it'll narrow it down some!


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Post has been lubed with carbon lube. but I will lube it again as well as the saddle. THX


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dom3333 said:


> Post has been lubed with carbon lube. but I will lube it again as well as the saddle. THX


If it's an OEM saddle, the noise could be coming from where the rails enter the carbon shell. Some members here have reported problems with the spec saddles, but I'll leave it to them to provide the details. A search may get you some additional info as well.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I am going to replace it with a two bolt design. It is really hard to get the seat level with the one bolt design. It always seem that when you tighten the bolt the seat moves up or down in the clamp. I am also not to sure that the Zerts insert really works in the seat post.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I've had three of these frames now. Take care of the post. Another option is a Campy seatpost clamp (approved by Specialized). The Specialized clamp is like a fuse. If anyone overtorques that clamp at all it's junk.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

*change the saddle and check*

I've had the creaking on a number of road and mountain bikes(both alloy and carbon frames) with Specialized saddles. The Cro-mo railed version seem to be the culprit more often than the Ti railed versions....no idea why.
Try changing out the saddle and recheck or shoot a tiny spot of lube into the connection between the rails and the shell.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've encountered both the situations described:

*Specialized S-Works Pave SL seatpost*: Not sure which yours is, but I never got mine to not stop creaking. I tried all the usual remedies: carbon prep/lube, cutting it, different torques. I never got it to stop creaking. I think it was due to the less-than-high-quality finish on a top-of-the-line product flaking off. I replaced it with a Ritchey seatpost and the problem went away.

*Toupe saddles*: Again, not sure which saddle you have, but the Toupe's can creak/squeak where the rails meet the shell. Also bad quality control for a top-of-the-line product. You should be able to hear it by just pushing down on the shell. You can try lubing if that's the problem, but it's better to just have it replaced.


----------



## joellee (Jul 19, 2007)

HERE IS YOUR FIX--
The Pave seatposts on both the Tarmac and Roubaix have this issue. In my experience it is not the seatpost/frame interface but it is the cups that control the level adjustment of the saddle that need grease. Completely undo the bolt that holds the saddle rails on and grease those cups. Re-assemble, get the saddle level and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> In my experience it is not the seatpost/frame interface but it is the cups that control the level adjustment of the saddle that need grease.


IME, it was the seatpost/frame interface. "Grease cups" is clearly indicated on the Pave SL seatpost, so I would hope everyone would do this.


----------

